# Eclipse JEE6 Plugins



## eagle1985 (4. Sep 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen was Ihr so für Eclipse Plugins installiert habt um JEE6 mit JBoss und Maven zu entwickeln. Da JBOss wird Hibernate als JPA schnittstelle auf eine MySQL-DB.
Habe bis anhin die Studentenversion von IDEA verwendet, leider will der Prof die Arbeit mit Eclipse und Jenkins.
Kenn mich daher mit Eclipse nicht so gut aus. Hab bis jetzt nur mal die JEE-Devel-Versioin von der Eclipse-Page geladen.
Gibts sonst noch gute Plugins? Evt. für JPA-Entities generation aus der DB oder umgekehrt?

Gruss eagle


----------



## Andgalf (4. Sep 2012)

Das m2e plugin für maven solltest du dir besorgen, außerdem sind die jboss-tools ganz nützlich.



> Evt. für JPA-Entities generation aus der DB oder umgekehrt?



umgekehrt geht mit hibernate ja schon von Haus aus


----------



## Sym (4. Sep 2012)

Ich würde nur die jboss-tools verwenden. Allerdings gibt es da aktuell keine volle Juno-Unterstützung. Wobei sich die Probleme wohl nur auf das JPA-Modelling beziehen. Maven ist damit kein Problem.


----------

